# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Mund ta shprehni dashurinë në një letër?

## Crazy_Girl

I besoni ju nje letre dashurie??? Ose me mire te them i besoni ju dikujt qe ju ka shkrojtur ndjenjat ne nje leter ose me mir ne nje email...??? 

Un Nuk ju besoj ketyre gjerave kur nuk e njof njeriun aq sa duhet dhe ai me ka shkrojtur nje leter dashurie pa lidhje...them pa lidhje sepse kur nuk me njef mir as mua ai ku e gjeti ter ate daashuri per mua sa te shkruaj nje leter dashurie ose email duke shprehur denjat e tij?? Eshte ndryshe kur ke kohe me personin dhe njifeni dhe te shpreh djenat ne nje leter dashurie! Ju si mendoni??

Keto jan disa shembuj letra dashurie Qe mua me kan pelqyer  :buzeqeshje:  Besoj se tju pelqej dhe juve! :Lulja3:  



I dashur ------ Përsëri për TY! 

Të shkruaj Ty që ma përvlove shpirtin,të shkruaj ty që ma trondite zemrën,Ty që ta fala gjënë më të shtrenjtë të jetës sime. 
Jeta me dashuri qenka vetëm dhimbje.E ato dhimbje me diagnozë kanë edhe shërim,por?Ishe si ylli që shkëlqente natën e qetë,derisa ti dole si mjegull e ma morre dritën.A thua,do të ma kthesh përseri?A thua a e dite sa të dashurova,se ishe ngujuar në zemrën time e s'munda të të nxjerr kurr jashtë?Kalua ditët kur më nuk u ndegjuam.Ato ishin ditët më të mira të jetës sime. 
Nuk e di pse u ndamë.Për fajin tënd apo për fajin tim?Ndoshta kishim faj të dy?!Sido që të jetë,edhe sot edhe nesër ,edhe gjithëmonë pres përgjigje.Ti je dhe do të mbetesh dashuria ime e parë dhe i vetmi sa të jetoj në këtë botë. 
Ato ditë me ty ishin parajsa,lumturia e jetës sime që s'deshiroja të ketë fund kurrë.Por, ne u ndam.Aty filluan vuajtjet,aty filluan dhembjet e netët pa gjumë.Pritja dhe lutjet që t'i bëra,s'bën punë dot. 
Ndoshta këta rreshta të shkruar enkas për Ty,do t'i lexosh edhe ti.Ndoshta jo!Kush e di.... i dashur,mbase do të të prekin këto rradhë të dala nga zemra.Sikur të kisha parë vetem edhe një herë,sikur ta kisha vetëm edhe një kujtim të vetmin nga ti ndoshta do të qetësohesha e do të prehesha dalëngadalë,por? 
Shpesh i them vetës pajtohu me fatin,se dashuritë e mëdha nuk realizohen kurr!por zemra është ajo që vendos,e cila të ka mbyllur njëherë brenda e për të dalë sikur s'do të të leshojë kurrë. 
Të dua dhe vetëm për ty mendoj,dashuria ime e vjetër.Mungesa jote më shkakton agoni,dhembje dhe deshire që të vdes.ti ma more një pjesë të jetës,një kujtim një pjesë të dashurisë,ca lot të mi m'i more dhe ike!

I dashuri Im -------

Une e di qe e gjithe kjo qe po te them ka per te mbetur vetem ketu.Ti ske per ta ditur asnjehere...
Si shume gjera te tjera qe nuk di...
Sa kohe ka kaluar qe nuk te kam pare dhe mua me duket se cdo nate je me mua?Sa kohe ka qe nuk e kam ndjere frymen tende dhe me duket se ne cdo frymemarje e ndjej se je aty?Sa kohe ka kaluar qe ste kam degjuar tek flet dhe zerin tend e kam akoma ne vesh?Sa kohe ka kaluar?Sa?
Aq shume sa per te te harruar ishte e mjaftueshme!!!Por cuditerisht koha spo me ben gje!
Nganjehere me duket se jam une ajo qe nuk dua te te harroj dhe e imponoj une kohen!!Bej nje hap mbrapa, nje hap para dhe...Perseri ne vend!!Jam kaq e pavendosur dhe kaq konfuze...Kam frike te ec!Kam frike tani edhe nga hapat e mia!!!
E mbaj mend si sot heren e fundit qe kemi folur ne telefon!Mundohesha te mos kuptoje zerin tim qe dridhej dhe mundohesha te shtregoja fort jastekun...Dhe heren e fundit qe te pashe kur u largova prej teje u mundova aq shume qe te qendroja me kembe, edhe pse gjunjet po me tradhtonin!I futa duart ne xhep per te mos kuptuar qe dridheshin!!!Dhe kur te pashe ne rruge dhe ste fola...Ula syte ngadale dhe u mundova te fshihja lotet...Ishte me mire keshtu?Mbase po...Mbase jo...Nuk jam me e sigurt per asgje!
Di vetem qe TE DUA,di vetem qe cdo moment do doja ti bija telefonit tend dhe ti thosha te gjitha... Me duket se do mbytem me te gjitha keto qe kam brenda meje...dhe ne fund te fundit...e di qe sja vlen me...Perseri kthehem mbrapa...
Tani duhet te ecim vec!edhe pse ne cdo moment me kujtohesh ti, edhe pse ne cdo kenge te gjej ty, edhe pse ne cdo rruge them
-Ishim edhe atje!Ishim dhe ketu!, edhe pse u largova prej teje te dua...
Vertet jane kaq te nderlikuara gjerat apo i nderlikoj une????...

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Po dikur princat me postim letrash dashuroheshin  :buzeqeshje: 

Un per vete s'dua te paragjykoj njeri. 

C'do kujt mund ti ndodhi qe te dashurohet pas shkrimeve ne net  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FABIAN_20

Per ty...
per ty jam ketu sot,i humbur,i lodhur,i mallengjyer per ty...
ndoshta dhe kam gabuar qe me pare s'e kam kuptuar
ti gjithmone me ke dashur ndoshta akoma me do,nuk e di ndoshta jo
ndoshta nje tjeter do,perseri nuk e di
vetem per dicka mendoj se e di...
qe kam gabuar me ty.tani jemi larg s'mundemi njeri tjetrin te shohim
nuk me pelq

----------


## FABIAN_20

Me fal...te lutem me fal

Per ty...per ty shpirt qe kurre s'te kam kuptuar
per ty zemer qe kaq shume te paskam dashuruar
e verteta eshte se tani e kam kuptuar 
dhe me vjen keq qe kam gabuar.
sepse ti tani je kudo,kudo ku une jam
ne cdo shikim te syve te mi,
edhe pse tani jemi larg une te ndjej kaq prane
por me ty nuk e di se c'ndodh!Valle a je mire 
valle me nuk te kujtohem nuk e di tani asgje nuk di...
Ndihem keq per ty per mua per ne te dy
nuk dua me larg teje te jem
nuk dua trishtimi te qendroj me mua
me vjen keq e dashur por shume te dua.
me te vertete eshte absurde!!!
Kurre nuk ta kam thene...me fal 
e perseris:''me mungon,shpirt te dua''
tani vetem dicka kerkoj :mace e verdhe: e me falesh qe kam gabuar 
E di qe ndoshta nuk e meritoj,por nese vertet me ke dashur 
mund edhe te me falesh sepse tani edhe une te dua.
te lutem...me fal te lutem''''
 vetem ty te kam 

<SHPRESOJ TE PAKTEN MOS TE ME KESH HARRUAR>
________________________________________
(aty ku gjithcka eshte e zbrazet ____________________
                                                               aty gjendem une)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

se di nese jam gabim por nje poete Elizabeth Browning (me duket) u dashurua ne kete menyre, me Robert Browning qe admironte poezit e saja dhe vendosi ti shkruante...dhe pastaj u martuan  :perqeshje:

----------


## SaS

hej shume te bukura keto letra por une personalisht nuk i kam qejf as e_mailet as telefonat per keto pune ! me mire eshte tia thuash tere ate 'dashuri' qe ndien kur e ke perballe ! mgjth ju e dini vete si i beni keto pune ! meqe ra fjala nje poezi nga mua !!! diten qe ty te takova me gjithe shpirt e mallkova!ne ate moment skllavi yt u bera kurse ti gardiania e zemres time ! tani rri e vuaj ne qeline e erret te vetmise, ndersa ti ,aty krenare qe ke ne dore lirine time ! tani vdekja duket me e bukur !!!...

----------


## FLORIRI

Crazy qe ka postuar letrat e dashurise ketu, e sheh pyetjen ne kendveshtrimin virtual.Ndersa letrat e dashurise nuk jane te kufizuara vetem virtualisht.Dmth goca thote qe nuk i duket reale nje leter e tille qe i vjen nga nje djale qe as nuk ka shkembyer dy fjale me te ne realitet.Dhe i jap te drejte..normale eshte qe mos te besosh

Letra dashurie kane cuar shume shkrimtare te medhenj vajzave qe kane pelqyer.Nuk kane qene gjera virtuale por thjesht pamundesia per tja shprehur ndjenjat ne pak kohe qe kane qene njohur. Kjo ben qe mbasi te kaloje disi koha te vije nje cast e te linde deshira ti shkruash nje leter ku shpreh pasionin dashuror.Kuptohet ne mungese te pranise personit.

Normale qe ne leter shprehesh me kollaj me bukur dhe arrin te ia injektosh tere pasionin qe ke per te ne nje menyre shume efikase.

Pamvaresisht se une jam i mendimit se vajzat nuk i pelqejne shume propozimet ne letra..hahah

----------


## Julius

Perderisa ka njerez qe e kane bere, mund te shprehesh dashurine me ane te nje letre. Madje dhe vete e kam bere shume kohe me pare. Puna eshte se ne pergjithesi gocat nuk e vleresojne kete. Mire bejne ne fakt. Perderisa ndjen dicka duhet ta perballosh ate qe ndjen duke e pare pesonin ne sy. Kjo eshte gjeja me e mire.

----------


## DINA

*



			
				Mund ta shprehni dashurine Ne nje Leter?
			
		

Varet nga rethanat dhe mundesia. Mbase ai/ajo e shpreh me lehte ate ne te shkruar se sa ne te folur. 

Per mua eshte si te isha e verbuar dhe e mbyllur ne vetvete po ta shprehja dashurine vetem ne letra. 



===================Me respekt DINA=============*

----------


## Drita_Love

Unë besoj që dashuria mund të shprehet shumë mirë në leter.

Ka njerëz të cilët besojnë që më së miri shprehet fizikisht (heheh),

por një leter nga i dashuri, hmmm...do të ishte fantazi :Lulja3:

----------


## Prototype

Ta shprehesh ne leter dashurine eshte nje menyre klasike e te shprehurit te dashurise .. si ne koherat e hershme 
Tani dashuria moderne shprehet me menyra te tjera .... megjithate pa paragjykime .. dashuria eshte dashuri .. ne cfaredo menyre qe te shprehet

----------


## delisa

Ndenja ne leter, menyra me romantike + qe sa here ta rilexosh do ndjesh te njejtat dridhjeje te zemres si heren e pare qe e lexove ate leter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

Elizabeth Barret Browning ka shkruar: 

_"How do I love thee? Let me count the ways..."

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of Being and ideal Grace.
I love thee to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
I love thee freely, as men strive for Right;
I love thee purely, as they turn from Praise.
I love thee with a passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints, --- I love thee with the breath,
Smiles, tears, of all my life! --- and, if God choose,
I shall but love thee better after death._ 


A mund te shprehet dashuria ne leter? Ne vargje? Ne nje fjale? Mendoj se po.

----------


## Lioness

Hmmm, Evelyn ....... Praktikisht  :shkelje syri:  preferoj kete qe ke sjelle ti ne shqip, shpirterisht ate me lart.  
Te dyja bashke: perfect perfection  :shkelje syri:  a.k.a e pamundur, por gjithesesi shprehur bukur.

----------


## Ihti

A eshte e mundur eshte pyetja?


Une them eshte menyra me e bukur.

----------


## diikush

> A eshte e mundur eshte pyetja?
> 
> 
> Une them eshte menyra me e bukur.


po he, na trego ndonje histori/tekst konkrete ti, qe te na mundesh mendjen qe eshte edhe e mundur edhe menyra me e bukur  :P

----------


## FierAkja143

Absolutisht JO.
kur dikush do te me shprehi ndjenjat humbet shume pik po ta bej ne leter "dashurie"!  Letra shkruan sa te duash...futesh ne google dhe gjen nje po deshe!
Fjalet e bukura nuk kan as nje vler po nuk i ndjeve..dhe vetem kur e shikon tjetrin ne sy mundesh te kuptosh cfar ndjen.  :buzeqeshje: 

crazy nje keshill nga une:
e-mailave dhe chateve me njerez qe nuk njef mos ju kushto shume kohe.

----------


## njeriu2006

shumica e letrave te dashurise kane lindur ne nje kohe kur Djemte dhe vajzat nuk mund te njiheshin personalisht per shkak te rregullave dhe normave te ndryshme shoqerore. 
Une nuk besoj sinqerisht ne kete gje. Per mendimin tim te shkruash nje leter dashurie eshte si te dorezohesh para dikujt kur je i sigurt qe ndjenjat nuk do te pergjigjen. Letrat e dashurise jane thjesht dobesi. 
Nje kontakt sysh thote me shume se mijera fjale, nje prekje thur qindra poezi nje puthje shkakton nje anomali kohore qe e ben te duket ate moment ne nje jete te tere. 
Letrat e dashurise jan fjale pa ligesi te nje  njeriu qe ne ate moment ka hequr dore nga kontrolli mbi fatin e tij, pra dobesi.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> I besoni ju nje letre dashurie??? Ose me mire te them i besoni ju dikujt qe ju ka shkrojtur ndjenjat ne nje leter ose me mir ne nje email...??? 
> 
> Un Nuk ju besoj ketyre gjerave kur nuk e njof njeriun aq sa duhet dhe ai me ka shkrojtur nje leter dashurie pa lidhje...them pa lidhje sepse kur nuk me njef mir as mua ai ku e gjeti ter ate daashuri per mua sa te shkruaj nje leter dashurie ose email duke shprehur denjat e tij?? Eshte ndryshe kur ke kohe me personin dhe njifeni dhe te shpreh djenat ne nje leter dashurie! Ju si mendoni??
> 
> Keto jan disa shembuj letra dashurie Qe mua me kan pelqyer :) Besoj se tju pelqej dhe juve!:^lulja3 
> 
> 
> 
> I dashur ------ Përsëri për TY! 
> ...


Nuk e di e ka provuar ndonjehere njeri te marre nje leter nga i/e dashuri/a por eshte gje shum fantastike per mu. Un kom i tip qe nuk i them dot shum gjona qe deshiroj ti them te dashures time ne sy... kto shum mire mund tja tregoj me nje cope leter. ( akoma se kom bo ) 
Mu kur me ka ardh nje leter nga e dashura ( edhe pse mbas nje fare kohe pasi ishim bashk ) me ka bere ta dua me shume... nuk e di pse por ato fjale qe shkruheshin ishin ato qe une doja te degjoja nga goja e saj dhe i gjeja te shkruara sic thuhet " e zeza mbi te bardhe " dhe "jam mbushur me fryme te re" :)
Osht gjo shum fantastike te lexosh letra me ndjenja dashurie brenda..:)
Tpakten mu me ka pelqy shume !


PeaCe

----------


## Dara

:buzeqeshje:  Po Ka shume Mundesi. Ndenja me e bukur ehste jo gjate leximit te letres, por momentet e pritjes :P
Pataj mendoj qe ehste forma me klasike dhe me "Perfimtare" lol e ke me dokument te shkruar ndjenjat e tija/saja

----------

